

Colorado Backyard Yields Cache of Stone Age Tools - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/26/us/26tools.html

======
rozim
It's kind of hard to find an article with pictures - but check this out - 3min
video with great pics of the tools:
[http://www.colorado.edu/news/r/1124c0243883c267a7759da4bc4a2...](http://www.colorado.edu/news/r/1124c0243883c267a7759da4bc4a2902.html)

